# few coffee bins shots (photos heavy)



## icanhaschzbrgr

Few things happened lately: I've been given a big bag of coffee bins that taste like a complete disaster. Worst coffee ever. And the good thing is I finally received a renaissance wax that I've been waiting for several weeks. 
Quickly applied wax on the few handles that I completed recently and made a coffee photo session 

Cocobolo and grenadil ferrule















Same knife with palisander handle. 














As you may have guessed, I haven't epoxied handle yet. Still deciding which one to leave.



Next is my belowed Shigefusa with burl source Amboyna handle.














I'm pretty happy with how this one comes out. Still hasn't epoxied this handle but planning to do it today.



Same Shig with cocobolo handle. 














This one is ok, but I'm gonna stick with above amboyna handle.


The last one is Tanaka petty. 










Amboyna block was big enough for 2 handles, so this is the second one. Also this is my first try with corian. 



So far I'm simply blown away by Renaissance wax. It so much easier to work with compared to carnauba wax. And the results feels and looks better.


----------



## Bitter

At least it makes a very nice background, that deep red cocobolo handle is amazing.


----------



## Lefty

You are a very talented guy. I love the second one, and the second last one. They are all beautiful, though. You've found that balance between eye catching, and classic. I really like your style.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Yep, that coffee is good for a background and I would keep it solely for this reason.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Nice work!


----------



## ramenlegend

You're really turning up the heat on your handle production. All of it looks great!


----------



## mkriggen

Dude, those look great! But you need to buy more knives so you have something to put them all on:biggrin:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## WildBoar

cool pics. Nice job!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mkriggen said:


> Dude, those look great! But you need to buy more knives so you have something to put them all on:biggrin:


I wish I could but I've already spent too much on wood


----------



## Sabaki

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I wish I could but I've already spent too much on wood



:lol2:

Great work on all handles :thumbsup:

organic coffee is quite healty to drink and the workers dont die of cancer due to the spray :coffeelove:


----------



## apicius9

Excellent work, and I love the coffee background, very creative!

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38

Very nice.Dark cocobolo is stunning.


----------



## chefcomesback

I remember your first rehandle pictures and thought they were pretty good , but these ones look great , well done


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Thanks guys! Appreciate your feedback. There's still a lot to learn and I hope to get a Stefan's and Mike's handles at some point in the future, as I consider them to be the best in the class.


----------



## JDA_NC

Lefty said:


> You are a very talented guy. You've found that balance between eye catching, and classic. I really like your style.



I agree. I'm not a fan of what I see as over-the-top, extravagant handles. But all of these are super clean and classy looking. Very nice work!! The second one is my favorite as well, but they all look great.


----------



## marc4pt0

So um, coffee beans make for a really cool back ground. 
Have to say nice work on the handles as Well as the photos!


----------



## CPD

Really nice looking.

And glad to see I'm not the only Renaissance Wax addict. Love that stuff, always worth the wait. Nothing else works like it.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

CPD said:


> And glad to see I'm not the only Renaissance Wax addict. Love that stuff, always worth the wait. Nothing else works like it.


Yes, I guess it were your posts that persuaded me to try Renaissance Wax :thumbsup:


----------



## BJE1

Really impressive work and really like the coffee background.


----------



## Mrmnms

love the handles and it was a pleasure viewing your pics.


----------



## apathetic

Great choice for a background, it's a better use than drinking it since it's bad anyway :lol2:
And the handles look very nice as well :thumbsup:


----------



## rodneyat

Those handles are gorgeous!


----------



## Jagjit

I'm really diggin the palisander, well done!


----------



## Erilyn75

Beautiful handles, love them!


----------



## Steve_P

the look of the coffe is pretty amazing, i like to store my extra handles in coffee beans, i actually find they make for really good storage, and if its decent coffee it smells amazing


----------



## keegan

That is an awesome photo backdrop!


----------

